# temperature gauge



## PatM (Mar 26, 2005)

*temperature gauge - 1994 altima*

I have a 1994 altima. my temperature gauge is very close to the overheating range (on the line before the overheating range). this happens on highway when 70-80 mph. i have had system flushed, new thermostat, new radiator, cooling fans checked. has anyone experienced this and found a fix?

Thanks, PatM


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

PatM said:


> I have a 1994 altima. my temperature gauge is very close to the overheating range (on the line before the overheating range). this happens on highway when 70-80 mph. i have had system flushed, new thermostat, new radiator, cooling fans checked. has anyone experienced this and found a fix?
> 
> Thanks, PatM


is the water pump leaking out of the weep hole at the top of it? sounds like you have a pump going bad. when the system was flushed - did they bleed it properly?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The weep hole is actually on the bottom Jason but I you are on the right track. Try having your system bled and pressure tested because it could even be something as simple as the cap. I would also pull the radiator and reverse pressure wash 9with medium pressure) the A/C condensor because at times that can get clogged and thus restricting airflow.

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> The weep hole is actually on the bottom Jason but I you are on the right track. Troy


i stand corrected.


----------



## PatM (Mar 26, 2005)

*dealer visit*



KA24Tech said:


> The weep hole is actually on the bottom Jason but I you are on the right track. Try having your system bled and pressure tested because it could even be something as simple as the cap. I would also pull the radiator and reverse pressure wash 9with medium pressure) the A/C condensor because at times that can get clogged and thus restricting airflow.
> 
> Troy


I am going to have my belts replaced at the dealership. While they are doing this can they check the weep hole and water pump and also check the wiring on the temp. sending unit. I had radiator just replaced at a garage that deals mainly with radiator problems. Also, I am not loosing any antifreeze, the level is still at max. I think I will also buy a radiator cap just to eliminate the possibility.

Thanks, PatM


----------

